# Help



## Amber Hall (Aug 12, 2020)

Hi, I’m trying to identify who has done this oil painting but I can’t see my to figure it out


----------



## Steve Neul (Jul 28, 2020)

Love the painting but can't read the signature. Understandable though, I have a very difficult time signing a painting. I started printing the signature to make it legible.


----------



## Richardson111508 (Aug 15, 2020)

It looks like William Foreman to me...Maybe! Haha


----------

